# amc the walking dead?



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

started this thread in another fourm an seems like its a great tv series,what yall think? im an zombie addict now.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

It is a good show


----------



## Bizman3000 (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm a huge fan of the whole post-apocalyptic genre and AMC. I think the show is awesome and am looking forward to Season II. 

Those who haven't seen it. Download it.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

It's a real good show. I look forward to season 2


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I watch it when I can. I like those kind of shows. It seems to me like the story line will run out pretty quick though.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

I liked season 1 but my other half was all into it big time


----------



## KawiMike (Dec 4, 2010)

Great show. My friend was all into the comics. He was telling me about it a year before they announced the show. It had a huge following to start with, and now i'm hooked.


----------

